# My Zombie Costume



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok, so ive started on the jacket, it started out as a normal jacket (sorry no pictures but i have started to attack weak points etc.

I just made a thick mud water solution, and splattered it onto the top, and rubbed it in with my hands, and walked on it in dirty shoes etc
here it is so far:



















I went to ASDA yesterday, and got soem props, unfortunately i cant get photos of them as they are in the loft (we have visitors tomorrow) but i kept out the things for my costume I got

I got 2 face wounds, a pair of gruesome gloves, and what was originally a sling, but i just cut out the wound, because im going to be using it on my forearm, sticking through my jacket.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

That's looking great. Do you have paints you're going to mess up like the jacket? Also, possibly rub the jacket in some dry mud as well. Get that dusty look even more.


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

ive got a picture of me in it somewhere, i need to update it cos ive done my trousers, i will throw up the new pictures ASAP


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

here we are, me in my costume, i know you cant really se the dirt on it too well, but you can when you actually see it


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Mollins that is gonna look great! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

yeah im just gonna finish it ASAP

need to make some fake blood though, dont want PINK blood


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey man awesome looking costume.


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

johnnythunder said:


> Hey man awesome looking costume.


thanks dude


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

thats the shirt finished


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

here i am in full costume
i won the costume competition


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

hey can you vote on my halloween costume here please?
http://www.halloweencostumesnow.com/contest/index.php

In the search bar just put in 'Zombie' the costume is just called Zombie


----------



## amorpha (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow man, that looks awesome!! I love the shirt!

amorpha


----------



## Langley (Oct 29, 2005)

Who makes that arm thing you used from the sling? Was it a part of another complete costume?


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

Langley said:


> Who makes that arm thing you used from the sling? Was it a part of another complete costume?


Dunno, I picked it up at Asda, owned by Walmart.

Oh and I won Best Scary Outfit in the costume competition!


----------

